

Given the AWS outage, we thought you'd like a free AWS Android app - iseff
http://www.appstorehq.com/deals/decafamazonec2client-android-10

======
dpcan
Add "waches" for all instances? There appears to be a misspelling in the main
screen shot of the app - maybe the app itself, I'm not sure.

